# Lethargic pig.....



## Ken B. (Jul 15, 2013)

Just found this website, so giving this a shot.... Both my kids are in 4-H and are doing swine this year. It's our first year for swine, but my daughter has done turkey/poultry the last 2 years. My wife grew up on a farm, so we're not entirely clueless, but are absolutely stumped with our current situation. As part of the 4-H group our kids are in, we traveled to Phoenix to get pigs on May 19th. Of the group that was brought back up to Flagstaff, 2 pigs have died (one of them ours) due to severe respiratory infections. Now, and for the last couple of weeks, we've got another pig that is extremely lethargic and eats very little. Per our 4-H leader and the breeder, we've done 3 anti-biotic shots, tried some B-12, have mixed applesauce or yogurt in with the feed and he's still just out of it. When we got him, he weighed 83 pounds and as of July 7th, he was only 131. In comparison, another pig we got at the same time also weighed 83 pounds, but is now almost 170 pounds. Both our 4-H leader and the breeder cannot figure out anything that is wrong, other than extremely lethargic and are at their wit's end. Has anyone else had any such problem or issue? If so, any thoughts, opinions and recommendations will be much appreciated.....


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Have a vet check it.


----------



## Ken B. (Jul 15, 2013)

Last time we (and the 4-H leader) did, we were prescribed an anti-biotic. Within 3 days, both pigs were dead. As such, we're a little hesitant to do so, but just trying to see if anyone else has run into something like this......


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Ken, I have to agree with Gerold. I realize you lost 2 pigs already but there are lots of diseases that pigs get that get confusing and you need a knowledgable person to look at them to figure things out.

Believe me, I graduated from The School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## Ken B. (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, unfortunately before we could get him checked by a vet, he died..... Overall, there was just something not right, physically, with him. It seemed as though he had a hard time eating and was unable to open his mouth wide enough to eat consistently. He also seemed to enjoy eating rocks more than eating food! Fortunately we still have 4 very healthy pigs and our kids still each have a pig for the local fair over Labor Day.....


----------

